# XM's Clear Channels



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Looking to get into satellite radio and have heard the the Clear Channel contract is ending. Does anybody know if it will be renewed?

What i'm looking for is XM 165 Talk radio. Specifically i'm looking for "Coast to Coast AM with George Noory". 

What I would like to do is get a Pioneer Inno to record this show because it is on in the middle of the night.

If this show is leaving XM. I might consider the Sirius STILETTO 2, until they come out with a dual band portable.


----------



## Jin So (Aug 2, 2008)

XM Satellite Radio 
Talk Radio 
XM 165 
Schedule: 
Sunday through Friday: 10p-3a PT/1a-6a ET 
Saturday: 7p-4a PT/10p-7a ET

have not heard of them dropping the station, but it would not surpise me, this cam straight from the coast 2 coast website

Here is the site:
http://www.coasttocoastam.com/info/xm.html


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Jin So said:


> XM Satellite Radio
> Talk Radio
> XM 165
> Schedule:
> ...


i thought i heard the contract was up last month or this month 

if it did end do u think XM would pick up the show some other way?


----------



## Jin So (Aug 2, 2008)

if i has ended thyea re no allow to be boarcasted
so it seems they are still carried, i have not seen anything nor have i gotten anything from xm talking about this


----------



## Lundy Love (Feb 22, 2007)

I hope it gets renewed and they can work something out

I would miss Fox Sports Radio


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No one has any idea at the moment. The agreement has supposably ended. On a positive note it appears WSIX on XM 161 will be going away at the end of the month. I would love it if the Clear Channel music channels could go bye bye, but the talk stay. My personal belief is that all Clear Channel programmed stations will be removed eventually as bandwidth will be needed for the Public Interest and Best of channels. Good riddance to Clear Channel!


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I like getting WSIX and WLW because I grew up in their areas. I also listen to Monsters in the Morning on Extreme (WTKS). They are one of the reason I have kept my subscription for many years. I would like to see more regional stations. 

If they are dropped and prices are not reduced because of the merger, I will drop service.

I do like the commercial free music channels, and the baseball on XM, especially when I travel, but with high gas prices I am traveling less.

I can get AOL radio on the net and on my cell phone, so $12.95 a month for XM is barely worth it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Satellite radio is supposed to be an alternative to terrestrial radio, local radio stations do not belong on XM and Sirius and should be removed. If I wanted to hear an FM country station, I can get one over the air for free, commercial ridden and the same 20 songs over and over, XM does not need that crap. August 18th WSIX gets 86ed, and it will be a good thing


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I appreciate your opinion, but you sound like the FCC telling me I shouldn't get out of market locals. With the additional channels available with the merger why not a package with KFI, KDKA, WSB, WBz or others? I would even welcome international local stations.

Yea, I don't like the commercials, but I would like a regional station package and would be willing to pay for it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No I sound like someone who HATES terrestrial radio and does not want to pay for it, since I refuse to listen to it when its free. Most terrestrial radio stations stream online, listen to them there, no reason to waste bandwidth on local stations and their cookie cutter formats.


----------



## Frrrunkis! (Mar 3, 2008)

Steve Mehs said:


> No I sound like someone who HATES terrestrial radio and does not want to pay for it, since I refuse to listen to it when its free. Most terrestrial radio stations stream online, listen to them there, no reason to waste bandwidth on local stations and their cookie cutter formats.


The alternative rock station here is so predictable. I actually broke my XM antenna and had to listen to it on my way to work. I heard that Green Day "Blvd" song, new Foo Fighters, then the on-air "talent" talking about how he prefers Cheez-Its over Cheese Nips. His buddy disagreed and they bantered back in forth...it was a hoot! :sure:

They then went to commercial, where I heard an ad for Lance Crackers, a loudmouth telling me he can get me in a new Accord for $259mo and zero down (he'd even give me top dollar for my trade-in...WOW!), and one of those wacky "Real Men of Genius" Bud Light commercials...I let out a lil' chuckle the first time I heard it...but after the 13th time, not so much. My thirty minute trip to work was just about over, when the on-air talent came back and was just kicking off a 15 minute rock block where I'll hear STP, Coldplay, and The White Stripes. I didn't get to hear all of STP's "Big Bang Baby" since the station started to fade out a few minutes before I arrived to work.

Oh well...I did also hear a commercial telling me to switch to HD Radio. Hi-def terrestrial radio, you say?! Yessirree! Well, technically it's not high definition...they just call it that as an attention getter since "HD" is such a great thing these days. And it is free...buuuuut, you gotta have an HD Radio ready receiver or buy HD radio. My Alpine head unit is ready for all that goodness of HD radio. I was curious, so I decided to do some research into getting it hooked up. And they wanted $200 for the adapter. Ha! :lol: No thank you.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> then the on-air "talent" talking about how he prefers Cheez-Its over Cheese Nips. His buddy disagreed and they bantered back in forth


That kind of thing is what I don't miss about commercial radio. The on air "personalities" are mostly total and complete idiots who aren't really funny (and probably know that fact) yet will FORCE a laugh at the drop of a hat. I include Stern and his pretenders in that category also.


----------

